# How to remove the Grizzly G0757 Coarse Downfeed Gear Shaft from the Headstock



## Xiansheng (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I own a Hare-Forbes HM52 milling machine which is identical to the Grizzly G0757.  I need to remove the coarse down feed gear shaft from the headstock but I can't see how to free it.  There seems to be a restraint in the vicinity of the return spring housing.  Can anyone help me with this?  I attach an image.  The part I want to remove is numbered 323 in the attached image.

Secondly, how difficult is it to remove and install the return coil spring (item 316 on the attached image)?
	

		
			
		

		
	




All help appreciated.

Regards

Xiansheng


----------

